# network-manager-pptp in Ubuntu



## manzoor (Jan 28, 2008)

I downloaded the package from packages.ubuntu.com, it was in .deb extension which is easy to install. I clicked the file it open up and the status their was, All dependencies satisfied, then I proceeded and click "Install Package", it ask me for my password, I entered it and then the installer window showed up and suddenly vanished .


So whats wrong with it ? The same is also happening with html2text.deb

If this file is not working is there any other way I can set up my pptp connection ?



Thanks


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi manzoor,

Once again, I must advise you to use the procedure I recommended in your previous thread regarding the pptp client which was - to use the Synaptic Package Manager to install the network-manager-pptp package. Don't forget to run the command: sudo apt-get update before you use the Synaptic Package Manager.

-- Tom

P.S. You should always prefer this method to downloading from websites, even if it is from ubuntu.com.


----------



## veribaka (Jul 23, 2006)

Actually you can probably do it from the CLI 

$sudo apt-get update
$aptitude search network-manager

Copy the name of the package you want.

$sudo apt-get install [name of the package without brackets]

If you want to be sure about the package you're installing you can:

$aptitude show [name of the package without brackets]

I feel all warm and fuzzy when I use the CLI :>


----------

